# Caliper bolt part #?



## Mirage17738 (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone have the fsm and can check what the part # is for the caliper bolts?

Somehow stripped the head off one of the two slider bolts  and would like to purchase a spare in case this every happens again.

thanks


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Somebody with the FAST could help you, FSM don't got part #'s


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I had to replace a rear pin when replacing my pads a while ago (since it sheared off when I removed it). Not sure if it is the front or rear you need or if it is the same number.

44140-JA01A PIN $14.73 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mirage17738 (Jun 14, 2005)

Rear pin is the one I need, most appreciated.


----------

